

Dropping out: Those who found success without a college degree - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-carney-ten-people-who-make-dropping-out-of-college-look-weirdly-smart-2009-9

======
stardv
I completely agree that having or nor having college degree does not
necessarily indicate chances for success. As article indicated we have many
successful drop outs but how many drop outs are actually become successful,
probably less than 0.0001%. I believe in power of dedication and desire. If
you are motivated and know what you want you will learn and pick up knowledge
much faster and in more efficient way then any college can teach you and will
succeed. As the meter of the fact, most successful drop outs quit school
because it was not build for them and held them from growing quick. They are
fast paced and proved it. However, for average person who does not have
extraordinary ambitions, college might be a good place to learn how to learn,
to learn how to organize thought, to figure out what they need and meet good
people. Nevertheless, completely support college degree but it should not be
an indicator of success when preceded by public, by employer by business,
however you have to have some way to measure you potential success if all you
have is resume consisted of one page and few facts.

